

Should software-makers be held liable for the Sony hack? - smacktoward
http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/future_tense/2014/12/sony_pictures_entertainment_hack_should_software_makers_be_held_liable.single.html

======
gnurag
This could be tricky. As far as I understand most open source software comes
without any kind of warranty.

"THIS SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED BY THE COPYRIGHT HOLDERS AND CONTRIBUTORS "AS IS"
AND ANY EXPRESS OR IMPLIED WARRANTIES"

